# A big thank you to Silkman_Bob



## lucy123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Just wanted to say a big thank you to Silkman_Bob.

I have been struggling to get back on the exercise wagon again after struggling with insulin floods and feeling very sorry for myself.

A bit of much needed encouragement from Bob to keep up the exercise got me into a Zumba class last night for the first time and I loved it! Booked in again now for Thursday and back to spin class on Friday. 

I also did 1.5 hrs tennis last night after the zumba! 
I have 1.5 hrs tennis tonight,
Rest Weds
Thursday gym session and Zumba
Friday Tennis and Spin.

My Graze box turns up today also, so here's hoping the pounds will start to slip off again. For now though I am concentrating on upping the exercise to see if I can get somewhere.

The diabetes hasn't defeated me yet!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 4, 2011)

Keep up the good work Lucy!  Bob - perhaps you should consider motivational coaching as a second career!


----------



## AJLang (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Lucy well done you for getting back to the exercise and being determined to get on top of your problems and not let them defeat you.  Well done Bob for helping Lucy


----------



## Steff (Oct 4, 2011)

Well done Luch very nice post..
Good on you Bob your a lovely man


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 4, 2011)

Good work both you................


----------

